# reverse hack squat



## realdeal (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone tried it?  if so what do you think of them?  are they good for hamstring developement?  where do you  put your feet?


----------



## dmonty (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, I did try reverse hacks a few times. They do seem to work the hams real well , but after so many years of being in this sport I now am convinced that it's not the movement that works the hams , but how you possition your feet. If you were to use the Smith mach you could possition your feet forward or back to change the angle of work, and that makes you work either the quads or the hams. It works the same way on the leg press to!
     I like to change around alot . Like with toes out, and then toes staight. Then feet forward , then back. I have even done just squats in one workout with all the different variables. I don't recomend doing a workout like that tho , because it completely drains you, and then your wasted for the rest of the week!
     If you like doing reverse hacks , and you feel the muscles being worked , then keep at it. You may be personally on to some real good developement.

                                      Good luck!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2002)

never done them.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 26, 2002)

how do u position your feet on REVERSE HACK SQUATS???


----------



## dmonty (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry , I didn't make myself clear.  I changed diretions with out giving a signal. What I was just trying to say is that you can get the same results on your squats , and leg presses by moving your feet around , as youcan get with reverse hacks (hams or quads).


----------



## gopro (Mar 27, 2002)

Tried em and hated them. They are hard on the lumbars and involve to much glute activation.


----------



## rmau803 (Mar 28, 2002)

i think those are called hip thrusts


----------

